# Disassembling a Snr Gent Pen I assembled backwards



## stephen.lacey (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I made my first Senior Gent pen last night. The Nib part has a wide and  narrow end and like an idiot I inserted the wrong parts into each end! 

Any clue how I might disassemble the nib section without destroying it? I accept I  might destroy the wood, which would be a pity as it's a lovely piece of  burr elm, but rescuing the brass tube and end parts is more important  really.

Any tips appreciated.

Stephen


----------



## Monty (Nov 19, 2012)

Use the same procedure as suggested in this thread about the Jr series.


----------



## stephen.lacey (Nov 19, 2012)

Monty said:


> Use the same procedure as suggested in this thread about the Jr series.


 
Thanks!


----------

